# Coding and Auditing Services



## mskoger (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello All,

I am looking to start my own coding and auditing consulting firm. Does anyone have any  recommandations? I have about ten years experiance. I am currently a Coding Educator but I would like to branch out on my own.


----------



## zgb49 (Oct 10, 2018)

Do you do private auditing and consulting? My practice is looking to consult with an auditor to see where we may be lacking and to assure we are coding at the correct levels.


----------

